# Me on Ri bareback for the first time...



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I got brave and rode the boy bareback!

http://s478.photobucket.com/albums/rr147/Dignifiedsoul/?action=view&current=ryry.jpg
http://s478.photobucket.com/albums/rr147/Dignifiedsoul/?action=view&current=ryry2.jpg
http://s478.photobucket.com/albums/rr147/Dignifiedsoul/?action=view&current=ryry3.jpg
http://s478.photobucket.com/albums/rr147/Dignifiedsoul/?action=view&current=ryry4.jpg
http://s478.photobucket.com/albums/rr147/Dignifiedsoul/?action=view&current=ryry5.jpg
http://s478.photobucket.com/albums/rr147/Dignifiedsoul/?action=view&current=ryry6-1.jpg


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Good for you!! Ri is very handsome by the way.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice! He looks very sweet & adorableee.  Is he smooth?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's really smooth... W/ him only being a 2 year old and never being ridden bareback, I was chicken... he didnt seem to care though...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you two look great! He does look really comfy!


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

What a pretty horse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh that's good- he looks smooth!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He is a pretty boy, love his headstall. Your doing better than me. I haven't gotten past just laying on my 2 year olds back and they haven't had a bit in their mouth yet :shock: 
We plan on starting them in early spring though.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Dang, that is one handsome horsie


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

teehee... did you see where I ran over the cone? hee hee...


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice pictures! He's very nice looking. Looks like you had a lot of fun


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

aww thats cute!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im in love with your house! you look good on him


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

looking good! he looks very smooth!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

he is smooth.... I love him.... He really is kind and sweet... I can't wait to see him as a fully matured "pony"....


----------

